# B14 and leather seats from an Infinity



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I would like to put leather seats on my car and I found out that the seats from a G20 can fit on a B14. I try searching on ebay and nothings comes up. Does any one know were I can find them or is there a better way to go about putting leather seats on my car.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Call around to junkyards in your area. You may have some luck there.

You may want to try another Sentra/G20 forum too...for sale sections.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Try G20.net


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

did someone said, junkyard? Did you tried www.car-parts.com this site got the largest database of most junkyard parts across the country with all of the price listed. It's like pricewatch.com, except it listed mostly used parts.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

ehh, I think you got some grammer errors....a little thing called the wrong tense.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks I went to G20.net today and I think that I'll be able to find the seats there.

P.S
Dan-zig THANK YOU I forgot I was still in school!


----------

